# Pedderized by Haddad Motorsports



## ingoteer (Jul 1, 2013)

Just had my '06 GTO Pedderized @ Haddad's. After I installed 18" rims with 235/40/18 Michelin Pilot Super Sport's, I needed an alignment done. After checking this forum, I saw that Haddad has the right equipment to properly perform this task. After talking with him, I decided to go with the street 2 package. (car has 47k mi ) What a difference it made! I THOUGHT my goat handled good, but I was wrong. The new suspension is night & day better! The car is solid, smoother over bumps, stable in turns & positive under braking. It tracks straight & true, & the ride is better than OEM. After setting up an appointment, my daughter took the car down to LA. Mike did the work personally, & finished in 1 day. He showed her all the parts replaced, explained why it needed it, & took her on a test drive to demonstrate the improvements. Mike is a totally committed gearhead, & truly loves making good cars great! 100% satisfied with the whole deal. Mike is a great guy to deal with, & he knows what he is doing. Bravo, Haddad!:cheers


----------

